# What is the coolest, most bad ass unit you can think of?



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

for me, i'll go with space marine terminators.
nothin' beats a horde of giant robots with bigass power fists shooting and tearing up anything in their way.

in fact, i'm making my own terminator costume (cause yes, they look that cool) if you want to check that out then go to http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=445311#post445311


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

10 guardsmen, cus any squad that can annihilate Terminators quicker than lascannons in shooting and quicker power weapon totting madmen in close combat deserves respect.

its also a proven fact guardsmen will kill anything with 2+ saves quicker than the above


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> 10 guardsmen, cus any squad that can annihilate Terminators quicker than lascannons in shooting and quicker power weapon totting madmen in close combat deserves respect.
> 
> its also a proven fact guardsmen will kill anything with 2+ saves quicker than the above


i was actually thinking more along the lines of badass in terms of style and looks. like, what type of character would make you soil yourself and curl up into the fetal position if it was running at you with intent to rip you in half?


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

marineskickass2009 said:


> i was actually thinking more along the lines of badass in terms of style and looks. like, what type of character would make you soil yourself and curl up into the fetal position if it was running at you with intent to rip you in half?


(but guardsmen are pretty badass too :3)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

firstly; terminators aren't robots :grin:

and secondly;

5x Chosen w/ Flamers in an Outflanking Rhino agianst Horde; Outflank, Tankshock (just because), Disembark, BURN FOR CHAOS!!!

it'd be so funny to watch :biggrin:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

oh in those terms Tyranids would probably win everytime, they are teh most alien race there is after all...and a Hive Tyrant charging at you would probably make you soil yourself :biggrin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the new SW commander whos riding a wolf the size of a drednaught, I would fall to my knees in awe seeing it, it would be just so badass


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

The Death Company


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

An Imperial Fist Chaplain in Terminator Armour leading a 9 man strong Assault Terminator squad, with a Dread (2xDCCWs+Heavy Flamers) on both sides. Oh, and he jumped out from his Land Raider Crusader that almost crushed me to a pulp. Awesome. Oh, and I'd probably soil myself if I were on the wrong side (because every side other than the Imperial Fists' is wrong by default).

Or an Emperor class Titan leading a whole Legio of Titans. Kinda overkill though.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmmm, how about the Deamon Prince Angron and his Bloodthirster bodygaurds. That beats any unit / squad in all of 40k in badass style and power.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

how about anything in the 40K universe if you are a human :biggrin:


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

lucias the eternal. sorry, but he cant die.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

C'tan can't die...they can be physically destroyed, but otherwise they are star energy and I would have no idea how you destroy star energy


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

For fear factor, and just general badassness possessed have my vote, since the typical possessed can ripe a fellow marine in half with their bare hand, not to mention their flesh ripples, and at times literally burns with warp fire. Mind you their aren't many soldiers in 40k that would stand against a bloodcrusher rush, those things are as big as small tanks.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I think Tau Fire Warriors get my vote.
I mean come on, they're basically retarded children with guns, and they go into combat WILLINGLY!


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

The awesome broadside, blasting away tanks in rock solid fashion and sending out smart missles when it knows prey is in the area.

Seriuosly its so badass it has 2 massive guns on its shoulders


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

anarchyfever said:


> The awesome broadside, blasting away tanks in rock solid fashion and sending out smart missles when it knows prey is in the area.
> 
> Seriuosly its so badass it has 2 massive guns on its shoulders


They look better on the arms; like the Forge World ones.
So much cooler.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Straken. Hands down. (or replaced with adamantium in this case...)

I rmember a funey statement about him...

"In america, ultrasmerf rip arms off of guardsman, in soviet Russia, guardsman rip arms off of you!"


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Hmmmm, how about the Deamon Prince Angron and his Bloodthirster bodygaurds. That beats any unit / squad in all of 40k in badass style and power.


Quoted for truth.

As for the Possessed... if I think of DoW, they were my "Something Very Bad Is Going To Happen To You And You Can't Do Anything About It" squad; the only thing that could stop them was an Avatar of Khaine. I don't know about the rest, my Word Bearers delt with them too fast, I couldn't check.  

I wish they were that good in the tabletop. :cray:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I wish they were that good in the tabletop. :cray:


Yeah, it's kinda stupid that they'd make a useless unit.
It'd make sense if they all had 2 wounds.

There are not enough multi-wound units.
It makes things like the Diresword pointless to take, and Force Weapons not as useful as they could be.


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

Grey knight termies, oh ya


----------



## skate4life (Jul 14, 2009)

:threaten:a ork warboss and a hive tyrant shaking hands than looking at you shaking there hand/claw thing


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The humble Land Raider is the coolest mots bad ass unit to me.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I know this isn't an official unit but it's embedded itself in my head for the past 2 weeks. A unit of khorne berzerkers, all with chainaxes.....and chaos knight shields! Chaos Huscarls FTW :laugh:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

marineskickass2009 said:


> i was actually thinking more along the lines of badass in terms of style and looks. like, what type of character would make you soil yourself and curl up into the fetal position if it was running at you with intent to rip you in half?


guardsmen then, I'd spend too long laughing at every other race for looking ridiculous.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

A full unit of Grey Knight termies teleporting in. Even allied that'd be pretty scary.

Or a full unit of Chaos Champion termies, devoted to Khorne, with twin lightning claws.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> the new SW commander whos riding a wolf the size of a drednaught, I would fall to my knees in awe seeing it, it would be just so badass


I wouldn't flee!! I would stand there bravely >8D.......Holding in a heroic way a squeaky toy 

Hehehe Yea I'd just squel in excitement while it's ripping me apart


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Khorne Berserkers, is there anyone they can't kill?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Warp spiders. Catch us if you can!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd have to vote for the "humble" Carnifex; On average, they have so many upgrades on them that there's little that can take them on effectively. Picture something the size of a Carnifex coming at you in real life, bellowing and waving it's assorted arms. And there's rarely just one of these critters around. NOW you can see why the IG NEED Commissars...


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

Anything from dark eldars codex, all of thier units are so badass anything can be. Haemonculus, Grotesques, Mandrakes, Talos even their transports look badass.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Skarbrand that guy is just pissed off.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

An emperor class titan proxied as an 8 year old kid :so_happy:. Or the screamer killer formation. Whats better than a Str8 AP2 Hellstorm template MWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Khorne Berserkers, is there anyone they can't kill?


Monoliths, QFT.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

khorne berzerker champion with powerfist and 19 squad members + khorne lord

oww....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The single Tactical Space Marine. Made superhuman by the Emperor's own bloodline, devoted wholly to the survival of mankind and the destruction of its enemies, and armed with the finest military hardware humanity has ever known... and they're the basis for comparison for all else in 40k.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> The single Tactical Space Marine. Made superhuman by the Emperor's own bloodline, devoted wholly to the survival of mankind and the destruction of its enemies, and armed with the finest military hardware humanity has ever known... and they're the basis for comparison for all else in 40k.


Oh come on!!!! marine fan boy!

We all know the Most powerful.....deadly...unit in the game is the all mighty!!



SQUIG!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Oh come on!!!! marine fan boy!
> 
> We all know the Most powerful.....deadly...unit in the game is the all mighty!!
> 
> ...


_DARE NOT speaketh that name, fool; you will bring upon us a reckoning to be feared!_


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I say.. Sly Marbo.. we all know he's the Chuck Norris of the 41st millenium..


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> I say.. Sly Marbo.. we all know he's the Chuck Norris of the 41st millenium..


But he's got explosives, and a poisoned knife, and a [email protected]

...
>_>
<_<

I bet he's got a chainsaw on his gun.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

when did Chuck Norris even come into 40K...wow confusing?!?!?!?!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> when did Chuck Norris even come into 40K...wow confusing?!?!?!?!


...
Two posts before your one, as a matter of fact.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ah..i see....well how bout that


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Winterous said:


> But he's got explosives, and a poisoned knife, and a [email protected]


No he doesn't.. that's just the rules to describe him..

His Demo Charge is actually just his boot he throws at the enemy, they wanted to give him 2 demo charges, but that was too overpowered.
His knives aren't poisonous.. he just hits so hard that whatever your toughness, he wounds you on a 2+ with HIS FISTS!

And he doesn't carry a gun.. that's just him spitting at his enemies.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> And he doesn't carry a gun.. that's just him spitting at his enemies.


Aah Dead Rising.
You could actually kill zombies with your spit.

Really, there was a Milkshake (in DR milkshakes were powerups!) called 'Spitfire', it effectively made your spit into a pistol for a while.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

Im gonna have to stick with Nightbringer, he takes down titans singlehandedly, or bloodcrushes, i mean wtf are those things jeez


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

necroman said:


> Im gonna have to stick with Nightbringer, he takes down titans singlehandedly, or bloodcrushes, i mean wtf are those things jeez


But then again, so do Sisters of Battle.

Go for it Einar!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hehe.. Nightbringers are nastybuggers.. last game I faced one, I did manage to win, by keeping it occupied by continuously feeding it squads of sisters, while the rest of my girls mopped up the rest of the necrons.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Hehe.. Nightbringers are nastybuggers.. last game I faced one, I did manage to win, by keeping it occupied by continuously feeding it squads of sisters, while the rest of my girls mopped up the rest of the necrons.


O_<
I think you just became an uber-pimp!

"Hey living god in a living metal body, HAVE SOME BITCHES!"
"Nom nom, thankyou very much ^_^"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

* ponders yet again about purchasing the Inquisitor LORD model with the big hat and making it a pimp hat * ( and a servitor with a sign saying: Luckiest man in the army )


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> * ponders yet again about purchasing the Inquisitor LORD model with the big hat and making it a pimp hat * ( and a servitor with a sign saying: Luckiest man in the army )


Nah, he looks too much like a Scarecrow.

One time I blu-tacked a Zorro hat and cape onto my friend's Grey Knight.
It looks so pimp, he even had a FEATHER in his hat!
Omgdz!


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> No he doesn't.. that's just the rules to describe him..
> 
> His Demo Charge is actually just his boot he throws at the enemy, they wanted to give him 2 demo charges, but that was too overpowered.
> His knives aren't poisonous.. he just hits so hard that whatever your toughness, he wounds you on a 2+ with HIS FISTS!
> ...


Actually, that's not his boot. That just a massive explosion of awesomness that occurs when he enters play.

Pretty much what happens is he steps out from behind a bush and then the enemy unit sees him. They go "OMG it's Chuck Norris" and then explode from viewing too much concentrated awesome.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tigirus said:


> Actually, that's not his boot. That just a massive explosion of awesomness that occurs when he enters play.
> 
> Pretty much what happens is he steps out from behind a bush and then the enemy unit sees him. They go "OMG it's Chuck Norris" and then explode from viewing too much concentrated awesome.


Either that or-
Well, probably can't say that.
Sexual innuendo, to say the least 

He just yells really loud, and people explode.
He's the Primarch of the Emperor's Children, actually; he created the Noise Marines.


----------



## green daemonette (Aug 6, 2009)

OBLITERATOR CULT
I'm pretty sure anyone would crap their pants if they saw this giant mutilated ex-space marine with shapeless arms growing lascannons, etc.


----------



## Virus49 (Aug 7, 2009)

Typhus, herald of nurgle! Im pretty id kill myself before he got to me if I saw him... or smelled him from a few miles away.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Virus49 said:


> Typhus, herald of nurgle! Im pretty id kill myself before he got to me if I saw him... or smelled him from a few miles away.



Ah, someone beat me to it! Yeah, in terms of the worst things to die from, dark eldar and nurgle are about tied. It would feel like years to die from the horrible, flesh rotting diseases, but with the dark eldar, it actually would take years. 


Yeah, if I saw a raider bearing down on me, I would probably end myself,


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Ascendant said:


> Ah, someone beat me to it! Yeah, in terms of the worst things to die from, dark eldar and nurgle are about tied. It would feel like years to die from the horrible, flesh rotting diseases, but with the dark eldar, it actually would take years.
> 
> 
> Yeah, if I saw a raider bearing down on me, I would probably end myself,


Then again, if Nurgle diseased you, you could just kill yourself.
If the Dark Eldar got you though, oooooooh no, not that easily, they'll keep you in shackles so you can't! D:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Immortals are the most bad-ass thing ever. They look awesome and they're crack shots too.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Dreadnaught:hq:.....


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

XV25 Stealth Suits, hands down. The best looking models, coolest fluff and definitely the coolest rules.

A close 2nd place goes to Eldar Warp Spiders for the same reasons.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> XV25 Stealth Suits, hands down. The best looking models, coolest fluff and definitely the coolest rules.
> 
> A close 2nd place goes to Eldar Warp Spiders for the same reasons.


I disagree on 1 and 3 of those points.
For a start, I prefer the XV15 suits for aesthetic purposes.
And they're far from the coolest looking models in the WHOLE game, they're pretty cool, but not the coolest; for example, I think that Wraithlords are probably up there as the coolest model.

Fluff, yeah, I like it, it's great.

Rules, not the most interesting.
Basically it's just Night Fighting enforced against them, so nothing really special there.


Warp Spiders yes, are cool, but I think their models are too old and low quality to be considered 2nd coolest.
For a start, the only options you get with the Exarch is twin Deathspinners, and Power blades; I mean come on, that's hardly the best outfit.
It's just that they've never refreshed the models since SECOND edition!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> I disagree on 1 and 3 of those points.
> For a start, I prefer the XV15 suits for aesthetic purposes.
> And they're far from the coolest looking models in the WHOLE game, they're pretty cool, but not the coolest; for example, I think that Wraithlords are probably up there as the coolest model.
> 
> ...


We can agree to disagree 

I stand firm by my statement!

By the way, I used to agree the XV15 were cooler than XV25 a year after the XV25's came out, but I guess they grew on me after getting a few.

My favourite facet of gaming is *stealth/ speed*, so that might be our difference, you seem more like the brute force type :grin:


----------

